# Ross boy's Barracuda Jr. and Girl's Barracuda 16 bicycles



## Slick4d4d (Mar 27, 2018)

Ross boy's Barracuda Jr. and Girl's Barracuda 16 bicycles  a cool pair of kids bikes that I wanted to share and hopefully get some more information on, and find out what they may be worth.


----------



## Casper (Mar 28, 2018)

Cool matching pair! Sorry, I don’t know anything about the value


----------



## Rambler (Apr 4, 2018)

Ross was a bicycle store brand and main competitor to Schwinn mainly during the 1960's - 1990's but never gained the name brand status of Schwinn. I suspect these Ross bikes while in reasonably good condition probably don't really have much if any collectable value as of yet. Likely not worth more than any good quality used bicycle possibly in the $30-$40/each range to the right buyer.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2018)

Wish you were closer,might be making a deal on them. I have a soft spot in my heart (and head) for the oldie 16"ers. My children loved theirs. I have Grandchildren that would like them and a couple more that could ride them in a couple of years.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 4, 2018)

I had a red ross banana seat bike. Riding along in Bensonhurst brooklyn in the summer of 82. Was nice times

i wld say $50-$80 if you cleaned em up


----------

